# Physical Bullying



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

What was the worst a bully ever did to you *physically* in grades 1-12?

And did you retaliate?

I got a bloody nose and didn't manage to retaliate.

I happened when I was 13 or 14. Another boy hit me. Totally unjustified, he seemed to just not like me for some weird reason.

Thinking about it years later can still make me white hot with anger. Being very shy I really needed stuff like that like a hole in the head.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I got punched a lot, but the worst was probably the time in grade 7 when I injured my leg in gym class doing the high jump (I jumped over the bar and missed the mat completely and landed on the concrete). I couldn't walk properly because I pulled a muscle or something in my thigh, and then this jerk decided to grab me by the leg and drag me around the gym, pulling my freshly injured muscle. Of course the teacher did nothing.


----------



## voospenvi2734 (Dec 2, 2010)

None  if anyone had tried, or tries, I would likely make them regret it > ya Ive always been quiet and had few friends, but never gave anyone reason to dislike me enough to bully me. Plus, I'm one of the top athletes at my school so they would think twice before starting something with me. Besides! I try to be as nice a person I can be to everybody, I can't see a reason someone would want to bully me. Its never been a fear of mine.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Dustii7 said:


> None  if anyone had tried, or tries, I would likely make them regret it > ya Ive always been quiet and had few friends, but *never gave anyone reason to dislike me enough to bully me*. Plus, I'm one of the top athletes at my school so they would think twice before starting something with me. Besides! *I try to be as nice a person I can be to everybody, I can't see a reason someone would want to bully me*. Its never been a fear of mine.


Getting bullied has nothing - _absolutely nothing _- to do with being a nice person or not. Just to have mentioned that to you.


----------



## ndh505 (Jul 10, 2011)

The middle school I attended was a veritable sewer and I was harrassed verbally, physically, even sexually. When I say sexually I mean a lot more than getting pantsed badly. I still get nauseous when I think of that period. /sigh

Anyway, my worst experience was when a massive pig tripped me over and then another boy throttled me with his belt. I must have looked hilarious struggling, since everyone around me was laughing crazily. It lasted for an eternity and for a moment I thought those monsters were going to kill me. My neck remained crimson for a few hours afterward. 

Thankfully, my high school life is much, much smoother and easier. Though I'm still friendless, I don't have to worry someone is going to punch me.


----------



## voospenvi2734 (Dec 2, 2010)

Lisa said:


> Getting bullied has nothing - _absolutely nothing _- to do with being a nice person or not. Just to have mentioned that to you.


Ok, I guess not being nice, but not hating anyone, or really trying to showing outward dislike toward people. Whatever either way that's not the main point, I'm just saying that it does help me to not give people reason to dislike me. It's not the *only* reason, but it is part of it.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Dustii7 said:


> Ok, I guess not being nice, but not hating anyone, or really trying to showing outward dislike toward people. Whatever either way that's not the main point, I'm just saying that it does help me to not give people reason to dislike me. It's not the *only* reason, but it is part of it.


Hi Dustii7,

I guess it is a mix of things. I think a lot of it has to do with people sensing a vulnerability. Then they will go for you.

Lisa


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Well someone punched me once because he had my friend in a headlock and I pushed him off my friend, so he punched me and walked away. It didn't hurt much, and the guy was pretty scrawny, so I could have gone after him as he walked away, but for some reason I didn't, and I still regret it now. I know they tell you not to retaliate, but I feel as if I never got closure.

Another time someone punched me and gave me a nosebleed, but I think I deserved that one.


----------



## voospenvi2734 (Dec 2, 2010)

Lisa said:


> Hi Dustii7,
> 
> I guess it is a mix of things. I think a lot of it has to do with people sensing a vulnerability. Then they will go for you.
> 
> Lisa


I agree!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I had bully after bully that I had to fight, not with my pathetic weak body but with my mind. I would manipulate the **** out of them tillthe threat was neutralized then move onto the next bully would who take his/her place.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah I used to get humiliated on the school bus in middle & high school. Would get made fun of & slapped around a few days a week. Would stay after school sometimes to avoid the bullies. I regret not retaliating or just telling a teacher, would've made my life a whole lot easier then. 

I would also have one bully pretend to be my friend sometimes and he would walk with me home sometimes. Sometimes he would make fun of me on the bus, then when we got off the bus, he would try to talk to me as a friend. I would talk to him being friendly hoping he didn't beat me up or hoping to actually become friends with him so that he would stop picking on me. Ugh I hated him lol. I regret not retaliating or just telling a teacher, would've made my life a whole lot easier then.

And yes, I can attest to the above that bullies will even pick on nice people who mind their own business. I used to get picked on cause I was small & still am at 5'3".


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

nobody messed with me. I is a big *** muda ****a. 

In HS i always wished somebody would try to fight me so i could beat the **** out of them.


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

I was bullied quite a bit during my grade school years but it never got physical. I was the "chubby,quiet alternative black kid that had a weird voice". I minded my own business..I was just different. From 4th grade to 7th grade It was all threats and insult throwing...from 8th grade to 10th grade I started sticking up for myself and taking kickboxing classes so people quit saying to my face and sunk down to petty rumor spreading .


----------



## Tinavoid (Jul 22, 2011)

There was this one guy who would hit my back really hard, and unable to defend myself I stared at my bestfriend helplessly. It was really embarrassing because she was 'popular' but we both hated him so we just ignored him. In the end, I deleted him off of Facebook and he stopped talking to me. It felt great knowing I got my anger across : )


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I didn't experience much. Mostly some guys pestering me every time they saw me in secondary school. I remember them flinging me around and one catapulted my backside from immediate range. It stung like holy hell.

I told on them to a senior teacher and he must've come down on them hard (he liked my mum). Next time I saw them they looked like wounded puppy dogs, mumbling about what I did being harsh. Nothing after that.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

odd_one_out said:


> I told on them to a senior teacher and he must've come down on them hard (he liked my mum). Next time I saw them they looked like wounded puppy dogs, mumbling about what I did being harsh. Nothing after that.


You definitely took the right approach. I wish I would have done the same thing, would've helped my anxiety during high school and also made high school a lot easier for me. To this day, I feel that sometimes people are trying to bully me if they're making fun of me jokingly and sometimes get offended when not necessary. I also developed a slight problem in stuttering or getting my words across correctly.


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

I got into a lot of fights in junior high..I got humiliated a lot and it still kind of makes me cringe thinking about the people that did that to me.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

odd_one_out said:


> I didn't experience much. Mostly some guys pestering me every time they saw me in secondary school. I remember them flinging me around and one catapulted my backside from immediate range. It stung like holy hell.
> 
> I told on them to a senior teacher and he must've come down on them hard (he liked my mum). Next time I saw them they looked like wounded puppy dogs, *mumbling about what I did being harsh.* Nothing after that.


Good! LOL


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

The worst thing a bully has ever done to me was sneeze in my face! which was in the 7th grade.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

The worst I was bullied was when some girl I didn't get along with pushed me so hard that I fell backwards over a backpack it was not a fun experience.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I've never been physically bullied, thankfully. I have anger management problems, I would imagine I'd do something stupid like slit the persons throat in front of everyone if anyone f'd with me like that. :\


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

I am a little guy so i was bullied a lot when i was younger, but nothing physical. also since i have been doing taekwondo for over a decade i would never let someone physically abuse me what so ever. That would just take all those years of training for granted


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Threw me across the room. 

I still have back problems because of this.


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

There's a couple that spring to mind.

I was once pushed onto the ground by one from behind then "bundled" by about 6 of them who proceeded to kick the **** out of me. I've also been punched in the back of the head and almost rendered unconscious. 

In all honesty the vast majority of my bullying was mental and psychological. Physical bullying was very rare for me.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow some of the things here are just horrible! Sorry you guys got so much ****. I guess shy people are seen by some as easy targets. 

As my own sort of passive retaliantion I used to resond to bullies with sarcasm and appear to be amused rather that scared_._ It seemed to _really_ piss them off and is what made it get physical. But the worst I got was rocks and chunks of concrete thrown at my head in phys ed and was once punched in the face/throat a few times in the changing rooms. That marked the end of my participation in P.E. 

The worst thing was that the bully's cousin who just stood there was- not really a friend but a 'friendly aquaintance' of mine (we were on the misfits table in science class and used to have a laugh exploding themometres and stuff.)

Oh and the popular guys withthrowing blocks and spitballs in maths. But that was ok coz' I had a few friends in the class and we just throw them back  (the blocks, not the spitballs.) Lol who would have known how devastated 15 year olds can be when you knock over their block-towers?

All in all I was pretty damn lucky.


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

I was dragged by my hair into the bathroom and some girls drew over my face in sharpie and makeup... Fun -.- 
I was in the bathroom for the rest of the day, but I didn't miss much actually, classes were just review stuff... The teachers never came looking for me which I find odd since I never really missed all my classes...

It was a weird day, and usually it's never physical and more of defacing my property... Oh well roll with the punches, turn the other cheek whatever you want to say


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

I feel sorry for those of you who were physically bullied.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

I was never bullied at school, but there was this girl in my year who other girls were wary of because she was quite the bully and always pushed people around, anyway she tried pushing me around one day and I allowed it to a certain point (just didn't want to cause any trouble) but yeah, I lost my temper and started screaming and shouting at her, she was shocked and slapped me, but I slapped her staright back and then a teacher split it up, that's about the only thing close to bullying or fighting for me in school.


----------



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

8th grade was hell for me, (I'm in 10th now) imagine a skinny nerd (me) in a gym class full of all jock boys. One day in the weight room, one actually picked me up and foreced me to try and bench press, I forgot the exact weight, but nearly killed myself, they lifted it off me, and all laughed, seems like a movie scene, and I've been punched a couple times before


----------



## DistantConnect (Apr 9, 2012)

I got lots of physical bullying at school, for me thinking about it years later can make me angry too. I stopped retaliating when I realised that it just meant I'd get punched harder and more often.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I sat beside this girl in grade 4 who would drag her long nails down the insides of my forearms (to the point where the skin would break and would leave scar discolouration) and she even poked pins into my thighs. 

She MUST have had issues.


----------

